# Huron/cranberry fri



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Headed out for eyes if wind lays down Friday out of Huron/Cranberry if anyone wants to work together. I know the tourney is comin up, but that's not me.


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

I will be out there bright and early on channel 79. I think that we will start a little west of the river and go from there. Non tourney also.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

What tourney is on?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

what tourney is going on?


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Probably refering to the ogf tourney on october 5th....just a guess though


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

FYI, OGF has nothing to do with the Huron tournament, and its not till October.

Sent from my EVO 3D via Ohub Campfire


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Just saw on another site that things will prolly be quiet till the upcoming tourney was over....


----------



## evangelion (Jun 25, 2009)

My wife and I will be out too. 24 ft Cobia, named Erie office. Hope to find some eyes and do some perch fishing too. will be NW of Lorain, channel 79 as well, maybe I can chime in too. Last I heard was purple and pink,


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

ill be out close to 7 out of huron eyefisher on 79


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

The walleye will move a lot between now and Fish Huron tournament. I wouldn't expect things to get quiet until maybe a week before the tournament. For now if you fish the west to northwest side of the dumping grounds you can't go wrong. Just make sure to bring plenty of crawlers because there are tons of white perch out there.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Alaskan 20 will watch for a report tonite, good luck fishing. Will be headin up to Huron /Cranberry either Sat. Or Sun. for walleye then next week perching out of Conny. Haven't been walleye fishin for several weeks. The fishin should only be gettin better from here on!


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

That blow shut them down pretty good. We ended with just one walleye today after trolling all around the west and north end of the dumping grounds. Hopefully tomorrow is a better day for us.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pearleyes (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey, Eyefisherr2, did you and Jim make it out today? Any reports?


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

They had 3 then left that spot right off the wall chasing bigger fish with us that wouldn't bite.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

We ended up with three that were 20-22 inchers. White/wonderbread based reefs, 2.1 mph in 26 fow west of the river. When filleting their stomachs were packed full of shad.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ended with 4 all 17-20. 31fow west of mouth. No pattern. 800's green flash, ddhj clown, deep tail dancer and a stinger spoon.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

the bite was scarce today but ended with 3. all came from in tight on cranks...thanks to mr stedke for the company today even though the bite wasnt all that good...also sorry to vince for not being able to stick it out all day even though i know you were wanting to (maybe next time buddy)!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Staying at east harbor state park for the weekend. made it to cranberry for about an hour and a half before dark and didnt get anything. A week ago there were good perch and walleye out there but tonight i didnt mark many fish. Hopefully tomorrow we can track some down.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm headin out of Huron this morning, how were the marks out there?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bretz56 (Feb 20, 2012)

Fished out of cranberry yesterday from 3:30 to 9:00 with no fish trolling reef runners and harnesses. Had some marks, but nothing happening. We fished anywhere from 25 to 42 fow and nothin!!


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Another tough day today. Ended with 5 walleye after miles of looking for them. Guess its back to looking again next week because the Huron dump emptied out fast. Have to be 100k fish heading North already because the bowl is damn near empty compared to what it was on Monday. Oh well another beautiful day on the water.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## baitchanger (Jul 12, 2012)

It was a tuff day. Only managed 1 out at the dump. Called it an early day as couldn't get anything going. Talked with 4 others that ended with 0. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

We also drew blanks this morning on the eyes, but did manage 60 nice perch.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

The wife and I fished in front of Cranberry last Tuesday. We caught nothing but trash fish we did see one walleye caught by some guys trolling in a blue and white Lund.


----------



## SloppyJoe (Aug 14, 2012)

Monday evening, we fished 28/28 to 30/30. "One and done". Reef runners all depths, pink, purple and green. Also tried worm harnesses. Had success in that area the last two weeks in August.


----------



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

Does one and done mean you only caught one eye or that you had all ur fish after one pass


----------



## SloppyJoe (Aug 14, 2012)

"One and done" to me means I only caught one fish the whole time.......


----------



## Ranger22 (Aug 24, 2010)

Fished cranberry from 9:30-11:30 in 27 FOW and caught three eyes. One on bottom and the other two suspended. The only other fish we saw come in were also in that same depth range. Tried in closer with no luch and did not see any nets come out. Had to leave just when we hit the right depth!


----------



## SloppyJoe (Aug 14, 2012)

Fished 09/11, noon to 3:00 at the 29/28 area. Using worm harnesses, Pink Panties. 
50 back on a 3oz weight. Not many marks, but was able to catch 4 nice fish. Could not catch anything on Reef Runners.....


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

Fished this morning after the rain for about 4 hours and only got three. 2 came on td11s and 1 on a reef. We were in 26-28 fow west of the river. 80 leads at 2.5 was the only thing we found that worked. Bonus fun fish today was a 10.8 pound sheep that made the board disappear.


----------

